# Great Dorset Steam Fair Aug 28 to Sept 1



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I was going to revive last years thread and then thought a new one better. Many people say they know it, many people say they want to go, but due to camping spaces it's really important to book early, hence this mention. For those that don't know it, this is the world's largest Steamfair with working equipment and a fairground, plus heritage exhibits for almost anything you can think of. Typically 20,000 are camping on site every night.

For those interested GDSF.CO.UK is the place to visit. 

For some foolish reason I have again been asked to function as a radio presenter and on site interviewer for the event, (it may be my 7th year, not sure), so if you see the signs for the radio and the frequency get tuned in, it's on the air 24 hours a day from the previous Friday all the way through to 3 p m on the Monday following.

STEAMFAIRFM.COM

John


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I have to say, I was almost convinced to go by my neighbor. I thought it would make a nice trip away and at £15 a night a bearable price. Especially staying for the duration.

Until I found it does not include admission at £15.50 a day per person it then adds up to quite an expensive trip.

I did notice that for hook up it was £10 a night extra, that is an awful lot of leccy to get your monies worth. 

I do think there is a large amount of fleecing going on. Maybe another year I will add it to the list.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Its a real shame i'm always working over that weekend, as i enjoy events like that, the electric is very cheep when you consider how much it costs to supply  :wink:


----------



## CherryPirate (May 19, 2005)

There is a Temporary Holiday Site run by the New Forest DA, Camping & Caravanning Club about a mile away. The price is £7 per night and you will need membership of the club. However, it is possible to join on site on arrival and depending on the length of stay it could be cheaper than staying on the main site.

Additionally they sell tickets to the event at the internet price (approx 10% cheaper) throughout the duration and a bus runs throughout the day from the THS site gate into the steam fair and contributions are requested which are donated to charity. 

I can also remind people that in inclement weather the main site can be a mud bath. Security is also better at the THS. Give it a go.

Colin


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

And all those old steam rollers all spruced up and shining, and all lit up in darkness. Those magnificent old and some not so old fairground organs belting out the music of yesteryear. The smoke and the scrumpy. A magical few days.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My Brother in Law has his main holiday there every year. He exhibits old Commercial vehicles throughout the Summer but does not do so at Dorset. Partly because of the distance involved but also because of the high cost for exhibitors compared to other Shows.

It is a big get together for him and fellow enthusiasts who have the same hobby. Just one long party.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks all you posters! I have now bought another motorhome so I shall be there with it and not in an allocated caravan.


----------



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi John

We just recently got out tickets, we will be in miniature steam, I will tune the radio so we can hear you on the way in and during the show.

We love it


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking forward to the Dorset Show great weekend will be our 3rd year loads to see plenty of beer tents, we'll be tuning in to


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll be there for my third time in 7 years. Arriving Tuesday, departing Friday. It sometimes occurs when my missus is back at school but this year, she won't be. She has no interest in steam engines but she loves the atmosphere and lots of the other goings on - try keeping her away!

It takes two days to do it justice. It's a great opportunity to eat pig, drink cider and see a rural way of life from bygone days - other meat and ales available, and vegetarian options + soft drinks. Just cresting the hill on arrival and looking down on the site gives me goosebumps.

Sad to say that until you go, you'll never understand the attraction.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Got back this morning, an amazing 10 days. What fantastic weather, anyone who was there in the 2012 would appreciate the difference!

The Roller collection and the Guiness Record of 102 Rollers moving on the same road was special. Where else in the modern world can you wander among moving machinery without health and safety putting you 30 feet away! Getting up close and personal with giant steam traction engines, and the smell of the coal fires so remeniscent of my youth.

Steamfair FM the 24 hour "Home of the Vintage Hits" was also fun, my seventh year doing the showground reports.

What was your like?

John


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Arrived Tuesday, left Friday. Third time in 7 years. 

Seemed bigger, hot and dusty. Still too much to see and enjoy in two days. However, what concerned me was the fairground was bigger, the entertainment stage was taking over from the beer tents, and most people seemed to prefer the motorbikes and monster trucks to the traditional ring parade. Perhaps worst of all, Dr Busker is getting old!

On the upside, it remains real family entertainment and a great atmosphere. There were some talented acts on in the tents, particularly during the day. The ale and food was good and not as overpriced as in other events I've attended. And there were 'hundreds' of immaculate working steam engines. Most importantly, people willingly gave their time and loved to talk. It's just so good seeing so many happy people. A spiritually uplifting time for all.

To those who organised or took part - thanks.

To be honest, I can't think of any better place to be in a motorhome.

Perhaps I do need a week there ....


----------

